

DRAM and flash prices have bottomed, starting to skyrocket - opticksversi
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20090109PR201.html

======
opticksversi
From the article:

 _An advent of a price rebound in both DRAM and NAND flash contract markets is
finally unfolding, signifying that capacity cuts are proving to be the sole
solution to reverse pricing, according to memory research firm inSpectrum.
DRAM contract prices remained static and NAND flash contract prices posted a
significant surge in the first half of January._

.

From the table at the bottom of the article:

    
    
      Spot price for mainstream DRAM and NAND flash chips, 2009 (US$)
    
      Date          NAND flash      1Gb DDR2-667/800 
     
                    8Gb  16Gb       Branded  White box 
     
      2008/12/08    1.11 1.78        0.60      0.59 
     
      2009/01/08    1.88 2.51        0.85      0.98

